
Is application Programming is largely piping? - ReactForAll
I know this to be true, because I have a mental model of this, developed by reading a few books here and having a strong grasp of OOP and FRP. But how do you argue to people whom have weaker backgrounds that this is the case ?
======
PaulHoule
It is mostly putting modules together as opposed to an exercise in algorithms.

That said most of the intellectual content is in understanding the problem
domain and having empathy with the end user and the courage to press
management for the space to build a UI that the end user can stand to use.

If you are lucky you can develop applications with a stable and well-
documented toolbox, but applications often have a large amount of "accidental
complexity" that comes from problems with the frameworks. One trouble is that
many frameworks are developed by people with a systems background that don't
really understand applications programming so they build something that has
some good ideas but also some bad ideas that make you a 1/3 programmer
compared to what you could be.

------
verdverm
It's all ETL baby!

